# TREND Campinglampe mit Fernbedienung - jetzt 50% reduziert



## am-angelsport (10. September 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot


*TREND
*​*Campinglampe* *
mit Fernbedienung*


*zum Hammerpreis*​*
NUR 14,99€

 
*http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...Lampe-Fernbedienung-Sonderpreis_p12275_x2.htm







http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...Lampe-Fernbedienung-Sonderpreis_p12275_x2.htm​





bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

